# Supersize Me



## dergyll (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey guys

I just saw the movie (is it a movie?) Supersize Me last night, the one about fast food resturant (some guy named morgan made it I think) and I found it pretty intriguing. Can you guys tell me what you think? 

I was disgusted by McDonalds and their food (never going there again) but I don't want to be some gullable person, was their facts and information are trustworthy?

Derg

here's their website: www.*supersize**me*.com/


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 19, 2006)

Watched the movie. Macdo is something even my children admit is 'too fast food and bad' We eat it once everyy few months.The way the burger stayed 'intact' in the film longer than the real burgers makes one wonder what is in it. What is in it?????????????????????? what keeps it 'alive' for that long????????????


----------



## dergyll (Nov 19, 2006)

A cooking buddy of mine told me that they use scrap meat to make the hamburgers... 

I don't know if it's true since I don't eat hamburgers, all I eat are the chickens and fish. Those are a thing of the past now... 

Derg


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 19, 2006)

I bought this a year or two ago.

Even if some things are exaggerated, I still found it humorous and entertaining enough to purchase for the $10 or $15 I parted with.

Only thing at McDonalds I like are the Hash Brown Pucks they sell in the AM.  I grab a couple every once in a while.  Can't stand anything else they sell.  Even the fountain sodas.  I hate fountain soda because the syrup/water ratio is almost always off compared to bottled products, and the tap water in my town is terrible.

For fast food I usually get a BLT at Subway (sans tomato) with oil & vinegar rather than mayo and lots of veggies on whichever bread is freshest.  Toasted too!


----------



## SusanHarper (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't trust on that kind of films. There are a lot of interests behind.

Best regards.

Susan


----------



## thymeless (Nov 20, 2006)

dergyll said:
			
		

> A cooking buddy of mine told me that they use scrap meat to make the hamburgers...



That's pretty much true of all hamburger/sausage you don't make yourself. That's pretty much the history of those foods too.

I recently bought some bacon ends on sale. A bit fatty, but I just trimmed it up, put the scrap fat in a baggie in the freezer. I'll add that fat next time I make some sausage.

Waste not want not.

thymeless


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 20, 2006)

Even if the film "exaggerated" on some things, I still feel it speaks volumes on the health risks of some fast foods. Anything with high levels of saturated fats and high cholesterol, are going to do some damage over time.

It was obviously enough to make the corporate heads rethink there stance in the fast food industry. Since the documentary, the have, by law, NOT been able to ask if you want the meal supersized. There has also been a marked increase in so called healthy, well healthier, menu choices then the fabled Big Mac.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 20, 2006)

(I posted here last night, wonder where it has gone?  I swear I didn't say anything particularly obnoxious!! )

Yes the approach may have been a bit over the top at times, but it was a great in-your-face but also entertaining way to get the message across.  (though realistically speaking, those who like those stuff will be likely to continue on eating them all the same....)

I just hope that guy regained his health since then.


----------



## sattie (Nov 20, 2006)

I found it entertaining and informative... even if a bit stretched.  Never been one for fast food... occasionally I will have something from Chik-fil-et (is that how it is spelled?) but never have been a big Mickey D's fan.  Hubby loves them and will get something from there from time to time, when he does, I usually opt to eat something at home or go to another fast food place that I will eat from.


----------



## devora (Nov 20, 2006)

*Real Food Made Easy*

I’m not sure whose interests are served by such a film…unless it is the unhealthy, over-weight, artery-clogged public. This film opened many eyes to a serious problem.

But my beef w/ the industry isn’t about health (hey, I love gruyere and I can’t claim it’s healthy) but the taste and method. Example:

I want a sandwich. I go to the fridge and pull out the leftover roasted chicken and some greens, grab two slices of bread, slather on some condiment of choice, add some S & P and slap that puppy together. I know how the chicken and sandwich were prepared, it’s slightly more healthful and most importantly it tastes soooo much better than fast food. 

By the way, to make such a sandwich takes about 5 mins. Ya can’t get a Happy Meal that fast.

Slow Food isn’t always slow!


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 20, 2006)

I haven't seen the film and I am leary about seeing it only because - embarrassingly enough, fast food is a treat  for us - we hardly ever get it - so we really like it when we do - I know that is wrong, but I am claiming ignorance here, what I don't know won't (but will in this case) hurt me. Does it say anything about Wendy's? That is my favorite.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't think the film is saying never eat fast food, it really emphasizes everything in moderation. Morgan eats McD's everyday for 30 days, EVERY MEAL.

I think it was more to open the eyes of some of the younger generation who do make 80=% of there food intake, drive thru accessible.


I eat fast food once and a blue moon, Wendys frostys are my fave, along with a doublestack


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 20, 2006)

Me too Tattratt - I eat the doublestack - no onions, supersize fries) and a frosty! I dip the fries in the frosty - mmmmmm!


----------



## devora (Nov 21, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the film and I am leary about seeing it only because - embarrassingly enough, fast food is a treat  for us - we hardly ever get it - so we really like it when we do - I know that is wrong, [/quote
> 
> Oh, Michelemaire, don't listen to that 'wrong' rap! I am a big proponent of Slow Food but if you enjoy dipping your fries into a shake every (fill in the blank on how often) that is your choice. I think the movie will not put you off, give it a shot. If anything it's an odd science experiment w/ a human being volunteering as a lab rat being force-fed fast food.
> 
> The film is meant to give awareness to a popluation who truly (this may sound incredible) do not think eating 'fast food' often is unhealthy. Sure, I'd love to see a world where all food is slow, but I'm know beating folks over the head w/ guilt isn't the way to get there. Watch the film; you will not feel worse for it unless you are someone who considers fast food a way of feeding your family on a regular basis. You're not there, you consider it a 'treat.' Would you eat Wendy's fries every day if you could? Would you feed your family that food every day? Nah. So watch. Enjoy. Dont' feel guilty.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes Michelle, Tattrat is right, having a treat now and then with what you enjoy is one thing, and practically LIVING ON that stuff is totally another story.  The film is focusing on the problem of the latter, as "convenience" starting to weigh more and more than their own health in the mind of today's people.  Enjoy your frosty and spud once in a while, that is okay.
At the end of the day, the consequence of eating Spaghetti carbonara and Tiramisu at the same pace, the same amount everyday will not be overly favourable either


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 22, 2006)

Good to hear your advice Tattratt, Devora and Urmaniac.  I probably still won't see the movie - ignorance is bliss - I know that it will give me the "guilties" when I indulge.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 22, 2006)

Did anyone see his other production? Someone lent me "30 Days" on DVD which I guess was a TV series by Morgan Spurlock (I don't have cable).  Really good show where they put themselves and others into a different environment.  Morgan & his girlfriend try living 30days on minimum wage, they send a devout christian to live with a muslim family in Michigan, they send a southern boy to live with a gay guy in San Fran, and a bunch of others.

All of them are thought-provoking which is what I enjoy when I do sit down at my laptop to watch a film/show.


----------



## dergyll (Nov 22, 2006)

I saw the one where Morgan went to live in the prison for a month to see how he would behave in prison and when he comes out...it was pretty funny though, Morgan commented that "There were some nice people in prison!" 

I would think that Wendy's is much more healthy than McDonalds since old style hamburgers dont contain as much calories or other stuff as a BigMac (Did you see the guy in the movie that ate like 5 bigmacs a day )

I goto wendy's for the chilis, sometimes when Im late going home I stop by and have a cup.

Derg


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 22, 2006)

This is the foodie version of "Reefer Madness" IMHO.

You can eat just as poorly at home ...


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 22, 2006)

are you telling me, when I eat my pound of bacon and a half a dozen eggs for breakfast, it is bad?!   BLASPHEMY!


----------



## dergyll (Nov 23, 2006)

Seriously?

I'm not saying I believed the film, I mean there were some truths about it. The film was obviously targeting obesity and obese people in the US. Since Morgan is pointing his finger at the fast food business for making people obese, he is trying to make them look bad. 

A pound of bacon and 6 eggs?!?!??...............wow

Derg


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not sure if you would have had coverage of this in the US, but a teacher here in Canada (Biology I think) went on the same diet as the guy in Supersize me and LOST weight, (17lbs?) and maintained a healthy blood pressure etc. The difference was, he exercised like a fiend throughout. His point was that as long as you burn off the calories you take in, you will be OK weight wise.


----------



## GB (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes I recall reading that study as well Alix.

If memory serves, Morgan was an active guy before he started this test, but as soon as he started then he stopped all exercise.


----------



## dergyll (Nov 23, 2006)

So you do bascially get your money's worth of nutrients and fats, but you need to keep them balanced with excercises.

Derg


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 24, 2006)

I believe in the fillm he reduced his exercise to that of an "Average New Yorker".  Meaning he walked X number of miles a day, and then took cabs if he went over on his "Daily Mileage".


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 26, 2006)

My 14-year old niece who's struggling with excess weight issues saw the movie and got permanently turned off by McDonald's and similar chains. Good for her.


----------



## dergyll (Nov 27, 2006)

Maybe I'm too gullable but I'm never going to McDonalds and Burgerkings ever again, and I'm gonna tell that to my kids too 

Derg


----------



## suttisak (Dec 15, 2006)

It has been only a show luring you interested eating them!! 
Ordinary MAC has sold beef stuff in their hamburgers. I don’t like them due to saturated oil and scrap beef in their stuff, just obtained a suggestion from a doctor “Pleased stay away from cholesterol”   Only sometime, I’ve teased them.
 
In my near residence, If I rush till nothing to eat, I’ll probably select the convenient store selling an appetizing ham for that meal.


----------



## dergyll (Dec 16, 2006)

I usually go there like what once a few months. As a person who knows cooking  I like to cook my own food, but if I'm on the road for like 4 hours then fast food is unavoidable unless I make my own food and make a mess in my car 

Derg


----------



## Treklady (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a daughter who is a vegetarian, so we do not eat there. An dI only eat there as an emergency and if my daughter is not wiht me. Sorry...I do support her as much as possible.

I saw it, the movie I mean and it was truly disgusting. Ick to fast food!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 3, 2007)

I actually got to watch this "train wreck" of "misinformation propaganda" from beginning to end one day between Christmas and New Years. It's even worse than "Reefer Madness"!

This is a guy who had been on a vegan diet and puked (with film footage of the parking lot outside the driver's door thanks to his videographer) from eating a single Big Mac and a regular order of fries which was clearly more food than he was accustomed to eating AND A SIGNIFICANTLY DIFFERENT DIET. And, as he pointed out - was used to walking 4-5 miles a day ... and cut down to 5,000 steps per day.

Do you want to guess how many lawsuits would be filed against a drug company, and the FDA, for approving a drug based on the results of 1 individual test?

What about the guy that ate 3-9 Big Mac's per day and was skinnier than Morgan?

And the title, "Super Size Me" ... LOL, what a joke. According to the film - he ONLY bought a "super sized" meal if he was asked if he wanted to "super size" it ... a total of only 9 times in a month.

I'm all for promoting good nutrition ... crap like this only makes it harder to convince people of the truth. Again, I will say that this is the culinary equivalent of "Reefer Madness" ... 

When people quit trying to propogate an agenda and just promote the truth - then perhaps we can accomplish something positive? But, as long as you're just feeding them BS ... they will not listen to anything you say.

LOL - I only eat at McD's about 3-4 times a year ... it's the bad science I object to.


----------

